# My vizsla has a lump that has appeared on his ear



## mel11080

My vizsla has had a lump appear on the outside of his ear but its not visible on the other side. Not sure what it is but was wondering if anyone could help? Or has had a similar issue... it looks a little like a wart... doesnt bother him though...
I dont want to take him to the vets with everything going on at the moment they are only dealing with emergencies.


----------



## texasred

How old is your dog?


----------



## mel11080

He's 18 months


----------



## mel11080

texasred said:


> How old is your dog?


He's 18 months


----------



## texasred

He's a little old for puppy warts, so it's likely a histiocytoma. They normally resolve themselves within 3 months. Anything that lasts longer than that, I have my vet check out.
If your concerned, I'm sure your vet would look at it before then.


----------

